# is anyone really gassy?



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

i'm extremely gassy and it is annoying and embarrassing. i eat oats daily and i know that causes a lot of gas and i eat a lot of other gassy foods.

it's frustrating. i walk slow and i move away from people and i have to hold it in at times and it is uncomfortable. today i stacked it on the train when i had to let one go before i got off at my stop. i was paranoid that someone was coming up behind me so i quickly ran up the stairs and tripped. lol.


----------



## nbar (Jun 11, 2010)

Yes I had the same problem in the past and I know how uncomfortable and embarrassing it can be. I know everyone is different but I went to see a naturopath who told me to stop eating wheat and dairy. I had digestive problems for about ten years at this point and I was willing to give it a go and things dramatically improved. Recently I have also discovered that eating as few carbohydrates as possible has reduced bloating/gas. Hope this helps.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

By the way oats also contain gluten so if you try eliminating wheat (gluten) and dairy you'll need to eliminate oats as well.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

mysterioussoul said:


> i'm extremely gassy and it is annoying and embarrassing. i eat oats daily and i know that causes a lot of gas and i eat a lot of other gassy foods.
> 
> it's frustrating. i walk slow and i move away from people and i have to hold it in at times and it is uncomfortable. today i stacked it on the train when i had to let one go before i got off at my stop. i was paranoid that someone was coming up behind me so i quickly ran up the stairs and tripped. lol.


I've had digestion issues in the past, and I believe this tends to be the usual chain of events:

-getting stressed out alot, which weakens the digestive tract.
-weakened digestive tract can no longer handle as much fibre.
-fibre begins to irritate.
-As a result, digestion begins to slow. 
-fibre and particularly carbs (anything that breaks down into sugar)
start to ferment in gut as they take to long to go through.

Result - irritability, digestive issues, bloating and gas.

Most conventional doctors, recommend fibre in these sorts of cases. Upon hearing this widely held but illogical piece of advise, I recommend telling the perpetuator to shove said fibre up one of their major orifices.
Ahem, as you can probably tell my feelings are quite strong here - eating more fibre is going to escalate the problem not solve it.

Therefore the solution is to reduce all fibre (maybe even cut all out if severe enough) and learn some de-stressing techniques. This will only be a short term thing however, and you'll work back in to your diet fibrous stuff slowly. This will help heal up your digestive tract and get rid of you problem in the long term.

The worse offender diet wise are grains, followed by raw vegetables, cooked vegetables, starches such and potato and finally fruit. Therefore, and I'm sorry if you're vegetarian (or worse vegan) but the answer is to increase your meat consumption and chiefly your saturated fat intake. This will allow you to eat 2 meals a day (at first), because they are concentrated calorie sources. And the less times you use your digestive tract the more it can heal up. After a few days you can add back in fruit ( fruit; by itself on an empty stomach is best) then potato without the skin etc. Work your way back up, and continue to handle your stress throughout.

This is what cured me and countless others. If you have any questions feel free to ask 'em.

** You have to eat saturated fat I'm afraid, non staurates (oils etc.) are not only digusting by themselves but thoroughly unhealthy and won't satisfy your hunger. If you are scared about supposed myths of heart health etc. I would advise you do some reading up the issue and educate yourself. Typing paleo into google is a good start. Paleo is a dietary framework that advocates meat consumption as the major element in ones diet. I'm not suggesting that you take it up btw, but simply use it as a basis - I don't agree with everything they suggest but their debunking of the supposed dangers of meat and saturates is unparralel.

good resources:

http://huntgatherlove.com/content/beating-ibs

http://wholehealthsource.blogspot.com/


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

*raises hand*

i do not eat a healty diet, which currently includes mcdonalds 3-5 times a week, and microwaveable things like pizzas and angus burgers. i probably eat one large meal a day, otherwise i am eating one meal 15-24 hours between each one.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

mysterioussoul said:


> i'm extremely gassy and it is annoying and embarrassing. i eat oats daily and i know that causes a lot of gas and i eat a lot of other gassy foods.
> 
> it's frustrating. i walk slow and i move away from people and i have to hold it in at times and it is uncomfortable. today i stacked it on the train when i had to let one go before i got off at my stop. i was paranoid that someone was coming up behind me so i quickly ran up the stairs and tripped. lol.


YES! I have to make sure I release slowly as not to make any noise. Even a pffft is too much for me when I am in a public place.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

http://www.drugs.com/cg/gassy-foods-diet.html


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

> By the way oats also contain gluten so if you try eliminating wheat (gluten) and dairy you'll need to eliminate oats as well.


True, but it is a different type of gluten from other gluten grains. Some people who react to gluten don't react to oats. I am one of those people thankfully(cos I love oatmeal). But yeah, you should elliminate it to begin with and reintroduce it later to see if you can tolerate it. Same goes for yoghurt. I am allergic to milk but I am fine with yoghurt.

These things, however, do not make me gassy. Beans, on the other hand, do. Even soya milk. I get bloated and fart continuously throught the day. Beans supposedly make everyone fart but surely not the way they effect me. Cut beans out for a while too just to see. Cabbage and things will make farts smellier but will not make you fart more.

Good luck...


----------



## akt (Jun 21, 2011)

you could try beano


----------



## Encantado (Jan 31, 2011)

I do feel your pain lol to be honest this is what causes alot of my social anxiety, as soon as I feel at all uncomfortable my stomach cramps and then I start to get gas. I know because of SA that it makes me focus on it more which makes me panic more etc I find farting funny sometimes, i dont even know why i have anxiety over it but it is one of the main areas of my SA and i avoid places were i know it would be really embarassing if anything did happen. I had an operation on my digestive areas which made things ALOT worse, i didnt have stomach related anxiety before then.


----------



## confidentwallflower (Sep 27, 2011)

don't know if this is common knowledge but irritable bowel is a widely believed to be a symptom of anxeity. There are lots of nerve endings in the intestine that can be irritated by the nerviness of being anxious.


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

mysterioussoul said:


> i'm extremely gassy and it is annoying and embarrassing. i eat oats daily and i know that causes a lot of gas and i eat a lot of other gassy foods.
> 
> it's frustrating. i walk slow and i move away from people and i have to hold it in at times and it is uncomfortable. today i stacked it on the train when i had to let one go before i got off at my stop. i was paranoid that someone was coming up behind me so i quickly ran up the stairs and tripped. lol.


There more I try try to keep it in, the more knots and agony for me, I can even feel knocking, thumping sounds if I am in public, trying to keep my gas to myself.

My gut is also sensitive to foods I havent had in a while, those oranges I had yesterday had my in pure pain today, at the indoor pool and sauna, nice.

I dare not eat barely anymore, that has me in so much pain, I think something is seriously wrong at the time, but its just gas pain. but chonic.:yes


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I used to have a lot of gas before and for me it helped to cut down the artificial sweeteners.I would eat candy with artificial sweeteners every day before so I would get really gassy.Not fun lol.

I don't react to all kinds of food with artificial sweeteners,but it helped to just stop eating that particular candy.

Now I'll just get gassy occasionally if I eat too much carbs,like if I eat pizza and then drink beer later on I'll be very gassy the next day.


----------

